# my new website in the works, sneak peak, i need feedback. frightmare studios.



## frightmare studios (Sep 29, 2009)

hey boils & ghouls, im going to be launching my new website in a few weeks i been playing with it for a little while. its far from ready but i need a little feedback.

right now im on my 13" mackbook pro designing the page, im going to be playing around with it more on my 27" imac later on. i use the safari browser and everything has been looking real good.

i need some feedback on the site because after its launched im hoping that all you people will be the ones coming back to check out the new products, used props, and my haunt later on down the road.

anyways im asking for feedback on pretty much everything, like i mentioned most of it is far from ready and there is a lot of dead links. if you are interested in purchasing my atmosfears cd please try using the 'purchase' link in the atmosfears page, it should go through if not ill make sure you get your product (i wrote the script for the paypal ipn, i want to make sure it works)

there is a yahoo groups frightmare newsletter sign up also on the main page, if you have a minute could you test that out as well? i will only be sending site update mails, not a weekly newsletter, also you can just PM me or use the unsubscribe link in the email if you dont want on the list, but i need somepeople to test to make sure the scripts are working!

also if you could reply back with the size monitor, operating system & browser you are using so i could pin point different parts of the page to make sure it works flawless on every browser/os.

i would like to only have this post active today, since its halloween i want to give everyone a sneak peak, after a few hours im going to remove the link.
on with the goodies: website removed. thanks for the comments. stay tuned.

thanks everyone!
john - frightmarestudios.com


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm not crazy about the background. I know it's flooring so on every page I found myself wondering why it's on the wall. I think I'd also like to see your logo/mascot in color. The B&W effect is different but in this day and age it looks kind of boring.


----------



## frightmare studios (Sep 29, 2009)

thanks for the feedback. ill look into something different for the background. the wood is what sold me, i searched for awhile it was clean and dark haha.

anyone willing to try and sign up for that fms newsletter?


----------



## frightmare studios (Sep 29, 2009)

im glad someone checked the site out. going to be dropping the link in 1 hour. please view and comment i need feedback!!!!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

The background is bleached out.....and I agree, the logo needs to be colored so it "pops" with the gray background.


----------

